# How long can I keep tilapia in the freezer?



## gyounadim

Hey everyone just got my first red-bellied piranhas and bought them 1lb of tilapia. I cut the tilapia small pieces and put them into the freezer. Just wanted to know how long can the filets stay in the freezer before they go bad?


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure. It's dependant on how well it's sealed.

Exposed fish fillet will quickly become freezer-burned and be rendered inedible. Vacuum-sealed fish meat can last a really long time in the freezer. Saran-wrapped meat is somewhere in between the two.

I would guess fillet meat that has been properly wrapped will last several months.

I've never has this problem because I have always fed my fish whay I eat. When I buy food, I eat most of it and put a small portion aside for my fish that they'll finish within a month or two.

This doesn't apply to earthworms. I never eat worms.


----------



## EZmoney

Welcome to the site and piranha hobby!

Yeah, I am with BS on this one. I buy fish that I can eat and just save a small portion for the p's.


----------



## Blue Flame

I've noticed that if you soak the fish in garlic guard and zoe, it keeps for a lot longer.


----------



## Piranha Dan

I usually don't even freeze mine, just buy enough to last for a week and keep it in the refrigerator. Ends up smelling a little funny by the end of the week but the Reds never seem to mind.


----------



## Guest

My tilapia is already frozen in individual vacuum bags, so mine lasts up to 4 mths, then I buy another bag.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

frozen fish will always be safe to eat, but after about 4 months or so, the quality starts to decline... so as far as what's safe to feed your fish, as long as it's been frozen, it's ok. if you only buy 1 lb at a time, you should never have to worry about it going bad, that should only last a few weeks at most.


----------



## the_w8

I've honestly eaten fish that has been frozen in water for over 6 years and I didn't see or notice any freezer burn at all. Tasted great! If your worried about it, jus buy fish meat in smaller portions and freeze it. I bought a half pound of smelt and I have it in a vacuum sealed bag. The smelt looks good and smells good (doesn't have that freezer burn look or smell). I don't put water in the bag when I freeze the smelt so I would say that the smelt would be good for up to 6 months if properly sealed, but it will not last that long cause of the smaller portions I bought it in.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

If you dont want to eat it dont feed it to the fish. I deffinitly would use it if its freezer burnt, but other then that it should be fine. If it looks fine, it should be fine. Like says, it depends how well it was stored.


----------

